# roast me.



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

that's literally it. roast me. anything goes.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

*ahem* i need something to work with here


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

hmmmm @lenago  cmon roast me, so i can make some comebacks in an arguement
im literally asking you to insult me, cmon its a freebie so take it


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> hmmmm @lenago  cmon roast me, so i can make some comebacks in an arguement
> im literally asking you to insult me, cmon its a freebie so take it


Hahaha sorry pal, i know this is a request, but i don't have it in me to roast a friend,no mater how ok he is with it


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

lenago said:


> Hahaha sorry pal, i know this is a request, but i don't have it in me to roast a friend,no mater how ok he is with it


well i get it, i cant roast my friends either, im too soft. was a good attempt tho


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> well i get it, i cant roast my friends either, im too soft. was a good attempt tho


The only think i can muster is "you make soggy toast"


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

lenago said:


> The only think i can muster is "you make soggy toast"


>: 0 YOU WENT TOO FAR HOW DARE YOU INSULT MY TOAST. but like all jokes aside that is super funny, cause when i make french toast, and caramel dipping sauce, it is ALWAYS super soggy and idk how to fix it lol. maybe too much milk or other liquids? soaking for too long? idk. anyways ill be fine with anything that anyone says, besides insultig the art itself. all of it was made by my friends and i love and appreciate it so if you say something about it just expect me to start flaming you.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 8, 2021)

Such fur, much flea!


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 8, 2021)

Consider yourself roasted! Just in time for a late dinner!


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> View attachment 112658
> Consider yourself roasted! Just in time for a late dinner!


HA!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey look, another bloke who think's being a full time vlogger is a job.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)

Another canid character? Has opinions on the Internet? MSPaint tier artwork? Please take a number and have a seat over there, you're number 55943648 in line to be roasted, sir.  We appreciate your patience.

(You asked.)


----------

